

Ask HN: Please review our website: furlango.com - ajj

Please give your feedback on our site www.furlango.com<p>It is a website that lets you find events and things to do around you - concerts, shows, sporting events, devcamps, etc.<p>Along with your comments, we would be interested in knowing about:<p>- Do you see a use for this in your daily life? If not, is there additional/different content that will get you into using something like this?<p>- What sort of events are you most interested in (I understand HN might not be the representative audience, but its still quite a big one in itself)?<p>- How do you go about planning to attend events with friends (phone/IM/text/emails/facebook)?<p>- What time frame of event search would you be interested in? This evening? Weekend? Next month?<p>We would love to hear any other comments and feedback.<p>(IE not supported at the moment)<p>Thanks!
======
NumberFiveAlive
Nice UI, I like the simplicity and familiarity quite a bit.

As for your questions:

 _\- Do you see a use for this in your daily life? If not, is there
additional/different content that will get you into using something like
this?_ Yes, but it only pulled up one concert for my area (Little Rock/Jonas
Brothers, yay), and I know we've got more going on than that. So you need a
little more depth on your tails before I'd start using. Probably not a problem
for users in bigger markets, but still. __

 _\- What sort of events are you most interested in (I understand HN might not
be the representative audience, but its still quite a big one in itself)?_ The
only type of events I can think of off the top of my head that I'd want to
search would be concerts, shows at the theater (which I frequently miss out on
b/c I never think to check), and local MMA fights.

 _\- How do you go about planning to attend events with friends
(phone/IM/text/emails/facebook)?_ My main group of friends is stuck in the
email chain loop for organizing things.

 _\- What time frame of event search would you be interested in? This evening?
Weekend? Next month?_ Depends. Seems like this should be a third search
parameter.

Also, I know we all hate IE as web developers, but if you don't want to throw
away 60-70% of your potential traffic, you __MUST __support IE.

Overall, nice work.

Edit: Geez, how does a guy do a single line break in a post?

~~~
ajj
Thanks much for your detailed feedback.

We do plan on incorporating more events and activities from varied sources in
the future. And yes, IE support is also on the way.

------
DistortedRhymes
I'm stuck at work and on IE so I can't really see the site. You gotta support
IE.

Also not sure about the name, will people know that Furlango is about events?

------
minalecs
what api do you use to get the events ?

~~~
ajj
Yahoo Upcoming, although we plan to incorporate others in the near future.

~~~
DistortedRhymes
Be interested to know what your other data sources might be if you feel like
sharing.

